# remis pleated blind removal



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

hi
i need to remove the remis pleated blind/flyscreen from my hymer motorhome to attempt to repair the flyscreen,
could anybody tell me how to remove it without breaking the plastic trim
thanks frank


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

bump


----------

